# 5 acres with small hunting cabin



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

5 acres for sale near fruitland utah. Elk,moose,deer, frequent the property often. Property comes with a small hunting cabin already built on it. Miles upon miles of atv trails and some good hunting. 10 minutes away from the red creek turnoff. Close to strawberry and starvation. I am posting this for my neighbor he is asking 35,0000 $. 

PM me if interested


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I can send more pics if interested


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are a few critters in the area


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Another one


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Another one if it works


----------



## highcountryhoyt (Feb 4, 2016)

Very much interested. PM sent


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

$35k or $350k?

Your comma is oddly placed


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Bax* said:


> $35k or $350k?
> 
> Your comma is oddly placed


Haha I thought the same thing when I first saw the ad. I assume 350k is the asking price based on the pictures and that area.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you guys are willing to pay $70,000 an acre I will get you a dozen each; I am certain that it is only $7,000/acre up there for a total of $35k for 5 acres. There are literally hundreds of these. Neat place, but a bit low elevation for some folks. Pinion/junipers in that area. Cool concept, I like the small cabin/warming hut idea.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, that's a pretty much standard price, possibly even a little cheap for 5 acres with a small cabin. There's a ton of plots up that way alone going for $30k for 10 acres. No power, no gas, no plumbing. There seems to be an extra zero in the price at the end of your post, by the way.


----------

